# Romantic Text



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

An elderly couple, who had just learned how to send text messages on their mobile phones. The wife was a romantic type and the husband was more of a no-nonsense guy.


One afternoon the wife went out to meet a friend for coffee.

She decided to send her husband a romantic text message and she wrote:



"If you are sleeping, send me your dreams.  If you are laughing, send me your smile. If you are eating, send me a bite. If you are drinking, send me a sip. If you are crying, send me your tears. I love you."


The husband texted back to her:


"I'm on the *toilet*. Please advise." ainkiller:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I could totally see this exact exchange between myself and my wife.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I will neither confirm nor deny that any similar exchanges have taken place between me and my bride of 35+ years.:shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny that any similar exchanges have taken place between me and my bride of 35+ years.:shock:


You are one smart man.


----------

